# Album cover shot // Scantily clad fish woman holding a donut



## JOSHardson (Jul 31, 2013)

Just finished editing the cover photo for a friend of mine's upcoming CD. I'm all for a critique. I can also upload the unshaped/unsmoothed photo if anyone is interested.



This will be the crop for the cover as I understand it.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm... Confused I am.


----------



## JOSHardson (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, I just took the photo. Don't look to me for answers.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 31, 2013)

You posted it, I simply responded.


----------



## JOSHardson (Jul 31, 2013)

Should've put a winky face or something after that. Tone is hard to convey on these internets. No hostility intended. Thanks for commenting. ; )


----------



## mishele (Jul 31, 2013)

She's quite the catch!


----------



## JOSHardson (Jul 31, 2013)

mishele said:


> She's quite the catch!



Do Doot Chsssssh!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 31, 2013)

Dem hips.

It's an interesting photo, that's for sure. Is there a song on the album that at least alludes to "Swamp monsters like donuts"? lol


----------



## JOSHardson (Jul 31, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Dem hips.
> 
> It's an interesting photo, that's for sure. Is there a song on the album that at least alludes to "Swamp monsters like donuts"? lol



Not that I've heard. I think the most explanation I've heard is "we like donuts."


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2013)

Please DON'T post the "unshaped/unsmoothed" version, no I can live peacefully without. 

Album cover..hmm, I guess I can imagine that.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 31, 2013)

Man... Those are some baby makin' hips!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 31, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> Please DON'T post the "unshaped/unsmoothed" version, no I can live peacefully without.


What the hell? WHY?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> She's quite the catch!



You would need some strong line


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2013)

Technically the image seems fine, but I sure don't see/get the vision.  I'm guessing the music on this CD isn't likely to find it's way onto my iPod though!


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 1, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Technically the image seems fine, but I sure don't see/get the vision.  I'm guessing the music on this CD isn't likely to find it's way onto my iPod though!



If anyone wants to hear the accompanying music here's the link. 
CAPGUN Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 1, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Please DON'T post the "unshaped/unsmoothed" version, no I can live peacefully without.
> ...



I think he was joking, but from a realistic point of view, a woman with wide, full hips like those probably does not have the tautness of skin that a woman with narrower hips does - cellulite. 

I'm not trying to be mean, I'm just sayin'.

But maybe I'm wrong. I'm not a woman, so I don't know exactly how the shapeliness of the female body affects the smoothness of the skin.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 1, 2013)

something about the shadow on/around the pinky & ring fingers bothers me.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2013)

JOSHardson said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Technically the image seems fine, but I sure don't see/get the vision. I'm guessing the music on this CD isn't likely to find it's way onto my iPod though!
> ...



Yep... I was right.


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 1, 2013)

tirediron said:


> JOSHardson said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I expected it to be much more avant garde. Haha.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 1, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Trever1t said:
> ...



I didn't have to do a crazy amount of work. There were some blemishes around the hips and I smoothed the curve of the hips (especially at the underwear). Overall she had good skin for someone of her shape.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Their album cover (not the snakefishhead girl) is a TOTAL ripoff of Ramones first album cover....


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 1, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Their album cover (not the snakefishhead girl) is a TOTAL ripoff of Ramones first album cover....



If I had to guess I'd say it was on purpose. They are all huge punk fans.


----------



## runnah (Aug 1, 2013)

JOSHardson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Their album cover (not the snakefishhead girl) is a TOTAL ripoff of Ramones first album cover....
> ...




They sound just like NOFX.


----------



## exemplaria (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## IByte (Aug 1, 2013)

Forbidden doooonut!!


----------



## paigew (Aug 1, 2013)

do you want critique? I think you should have worked with the shirt more. Torn it rather than folded it up, and take off the sleeves/lower neckliine. It seems like a cape the way it is.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 1, 2013)

paigew said:


> do you want critique? I think you should have worked with the shirt more. Torn it rather than folded it up, and take off the sleeves/lower neckliine. It seems like a cape the way it is.



I always welcome critique. We discussed tearing or cutting the shirt. The band didn't want to waste one of their new shirts. I agree it would have improved the photo.


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 1, 2013)

exemplaria said:


>



Ha. I tried to be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 1, 2013)

I want a donut now.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 1, 2013)

for what its worth, I think shes sexy as hell as-is.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> She's quite the catch!



Ouch.

Wild image...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 1, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> for what its worth, I think shes sexy as hell as-is.



This.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 1, 2013)

I've seen some crazier & less sensible album covers than this. That's just how some bands do it, they like being random. As for the photo itself, I like it, though the palm shadow distracts me a little bit. It feels like it's lacking something, but I'm not sure what. Otherwise, I do like it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2013)

Album covers were for a long time all about crazy,crazy cover art. This sort of fits into that, but in more of a blatantly cheap, exploitative vein.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 2, 2013)

JOSHardson said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Technically the image seems fine, but I sure don't see/get the vision.  I'm guessing the music on this CD isn't likely to find it's way onto my iPod though!
> ...



I could listen to that tonight after i have had 10 pints of real ale


----------



## gsgary (Aug 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> for what its worth, I think shes sexy as hell as-is.



Too big for me


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2013)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > for what its worth, I think shes sexy as hell as-is.
> ...



Your missing out then.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2013)

Who never heard the expression tons of fun??? I mean, c'mon gary...


----------



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2013)

runnah said:


> They sound just like NOFX.



NOFX? No Talent!


Capgun sounds nothing like NOFX...


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 2, 2013)

i dont consider her fat. I dont see any bit of her that i would consider unattractive.  Maybe my standards are low or something, or im seeing a different image than other people, but i see a pretty hot girl there.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2013)

I thought their song I Wanna Touch You(r Butt) was clever and funny.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 2, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Your missing out then.



More up my street

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LRPP-J5gtLI


----------



## JOSHardson (Aug 3, 2013)

This is what they plan on using for the back cover of the CD. I had to do quite a bit more work on this one.


----------



## JOSHardson (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm resurrecting this thread with cell phone snapshot of the cover with a title on it.


----------

